# Best Rivers



## cronkle

Ok, so I am someone who likes mountains and am enjoying Barry's thread on passes. Thinking on from that we are generally happiest when we are in the countryside rather than urban areas.

With that in mind what are people's favourite stretches of river.

I will start the ball rolling with what seams to be the most toured bit of river in Europe (and some would say for good reason) the Moselle below Trier to where it joins the Rhine.

Responses could be used to plan this year's touring for us. (The Volga would be too far this year though)


----------



## VanFlair

Hi cronkle

We did part of that trip in November and the colours in the vines were spectacular, will do the same time of year again this year and hopefully spend more time on the stretch you mention.

As for a personal favourite I couldn't really pick as they are all so different.

If pushed I will say the Verdon Gorge, cycled through not sure the motorhome would fit some places.

Martin


----------



## klyne

I quite like the River Neckar in Germany. Its quite Thames like in character with good access along the banks. It still has some commercial traffic which is an added interest.

David


----------



## EJB

Those mentioned plus the Elbe and the Eider :wink:

PS. The Eider is in the flats of Northern Germany....but still rather good.


----------



## cronkle

Verdon Gorges; now there's a memory. The whole area is spectacular to the point where I didn't consider the river part of it :? . We followed the road along the southern lip of the gorge and in places it nearly qualified for the 'Best Passes' thread.

The Neckar looks interesting. (Nice photo, by the way). A quick google gave me more and got me interested. Thanks.


----------



## 113016

Verdon gorge, we have done that in the M/H and some spectacular views. We have always liked the Lot in France.
The Mossel is nice, but check out the Main, there are some nice places there.
To be honest, we think most rivers have something to offer and we love trundling down a riverside road 

And, don't forget the canals!


----------



## 113016

Regarding rivers. I remember when we went to Turkey, the locals used the local river as a car wash, so we copied.
We just drove the car into a shallow area, put a couple of beers in the water, to cool down. Then washed the car and had a nice cool beer afterwards.

The start of the Verdon George


----------



## 113016

Regarding rivers. I remember when we went to Turkey, the locals used the local river as a car wash, so we copied.
We just drove the car into a shallow area, put a couple of beers in the water, to cool down. Then washed the car and had a nice cool beer afterwards.


----------



## peejay

We like the Meuse, not quite as touristy as some stretches of river. Some good aires along the route as well.

A handy pdf guide for campsites and aires along the route you can take with you....

http://cdt55.tourinsoft.com/Upload/MEDIA_54b2e513-2a4c-4888-a630-5a90c8b8379d.pdf

Pete


----------



## nicholsong

Most, so far, have gone for Continental rivers, so may I put in a vote for a UK river -the Tees. But there are many others - Wye, Upper reaches of the Severn and so many others.

On the Continent my best memory was of the Loire, but that was because of the view from the cockpit of my boat when crossing the river on the aqueduct    


Somebody mentioned canals. They can be just as beautiful and relaxing as rivers.

Does the OP, Cronkie, give us permission to include canals, without hijacking his thread?

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee

Not exactly a river, but a couple of years ago we cycled bits of the Nantes to Brest Canal, and it was lovely.

We stayed for three or four nights in several carefully chosen spots alongside the canal, then cycled upstream one day, downstream another day, then had a mooch around the locality on the third.

We are drawn to water anyway, so this was a good combination of several activities combined into one holiday - finishing on the Pink Granite Coast >> here <<.

Thoroughly enjoyed it all.

Dave


----------



## nicholsong

Zebedee said:


> Not exactly a river, but a couple of years ago we cycled bits of the Nantes to Brest Canal, and it was lovely.
> 
> We stayed for three or four nights in several carefully chosen spots alongside the canal, then cycled upstream one day, downstream another day, then had a mooch around the locality on the third.
> 
> We are drawn to water anyway, so this was a good combination of several activities combined into one holiday - finishing on the Pink Granite Coast >> here <<.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed it all.
> 
> Dave


Dave

I know you are a stickler for grammar so, while I accept there is an 'up' and 'down' on (or is it 'in'?) a canal, because of the watershed, can it be 'upstream'/'downstream'?

[Please feel free to answer after a long Sunday lunch and a couple of Cognacs/Armagnacs]

  

Geoff


----------



## cronkle

nicholsong said:


> Most, so far, have gone for Continental rivers, so may I put in a vote for a UK river -the Tees. But there are many others - Wye, Upper reaches of the Severn and so many others.
> 
> On the Continent my best memory was of the Loire, but that was because of the view from the cockpit of my boat when crossing the river on the aqueduct
> 
> Somebody mentioned canals. They can be just as beautiful and relaxing as rivers.
> 
> Does the OP, Cronkie, give us permission to include canals, without hijacking his thread?
> 
> Geoff


Of course; lets go for a bit of 'thread spread'.

Canals it is then! (I see Zebedee has already read my mind  )


----------



## cronkle

Zebedee said:


> We stayed for three or four nights in several carefully chosen spots alongside the canal,
> 
> Dave


Come on, spill the beans. Where were these carefully selected spots?


----------



## Zebedee

*Geoff *- We cycled along the towpath with the canal to our right on one day, and to our left on another. Except when it was to our right (_or left_) on both days - or parts thereof.

Think about it! :wink:

*Cronkle *- That canal is very good for cycling. Most of the paths have a hard surface, the inclines are no more than about three centimetres per kilometre, and there are frequent road bridges with little cafes and restaurants nearby for a quick slurp or a bite to eat.

What more could one ask!

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

cronkle said:


> Come on, spill the beans. Where were these carefully selected spots?


I was about to send you a PM to ask if you wanted them.

Give me a minute - I still have details somewhere.

I think?

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

*Josselin *
Camping Municipal les Bas de la Lande

Lat = 47.952752
Lon = -2.572936

www.campingbasdelalande.wanadoo.fr 
Tel. 02 97 22 22 20

==================================

*Le Lac de Guerledan*

Camping Nautic International

Lat = 48.206246
Lon = -3.050002

www.campingnautic.fr.st 
Tel: 02.96.28.57.94
Fax: 02.96.26.02.00

==================================

*Gouarec *
Camping Tost Aven (English owners)

Lat = 48.226922
Lon = -3.182571

www.brittanycamping.com/pages/site.htm 
Tel. 02 96 24 85 42
==================================

*Tregastel* (Nr. Perros Guirec)
Camping Tourony.

Lat = 48.825534
Lon = -3.491441

http://www.camping-tourony.com/en/index.htm
Tel. 02 96 23 86 61

_(Haven't checked the links, but I doubt if they will have changed.)_

A bit of background info . . . see attachment.

Dave 

.


----------



## 113016

Our favourite French canals are, Briare Canal, Canal Du Midi, Canal de Lateral
Good for cycling and some nice M/H stopovers


----------



## Zebedee

Canal du Midi . . . now there's interesting.

More detail please. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## 113016

Zebedee said:


> Canal du Midi . . . now there's interesting.
> 
> More detail please. :wink:
> 
> Dave


Here are a couple to wet your appetite.

Homps, just south of Carcasonne
There is also a lake within a 10 minute walk or 5 minute drive.
You can park at both.





Le Segala, just north of Castelnaudary


----------



## Garcia

Well I'm putting my vote in for the ORB here in the LANGUEDOC.
Not one of the more popular rivers, but a really beautiful valley....great trout fishing and even BIG Catfish from time to time. Less picturesque as you approach Beziers and the coast, but like a southern UK trout stream in its higher reaches....
Garcia


----------



## barryd

Hmm. To many to think about but one you might not expect mentioned earlier by Geoff is the Tees. Where I live if you drive up the dale to High force its like another world. I think high force is the biggest waterfall in the uk. Certainly the most powerful I think. The stretch between there and the smaller low force is just stunning.

One of my favourites abroad is the Tarn. Not the gorges but 14 miles west of millau there is a fantastic village called st Rome de Tarn with a superb wild spot. We row the dinghy in both directions and there is a cascade one way and viella de tarn the other which is a small hamlet in a stunning setting. It's probably mrs d's favourite bit of France. Ill post some pics later but Mrs d has nicked the laptop right now.

Of course the Ardeche around pont D'arc is superb but always busy. Canoeing down thee is a must.

Agree about the verdon gorges also.

I'm going to think about them all afternoon now. Found some stunning ones in Slovenia if I can remember what they were called.


----------



## Kaytutt

Being new to motorhoming we've not done a great deal of travelling yet, we bought the van at the end of June last year and had already booked a flight and villa in Portugal for September so there wasn't much annual leave to spare

We did mainly weekends in South Wales and a trip to Somerset but one of my absolute favourite weekend spots is a pub stop on the Monmouth & Brecon canal in Llangynidr. I find I'm now developing a fascination for canals (alongside them rather than on them)

The Wye is beautiful 

It's good to see everyone's tips for Europe


----------



## 113016

We have been trundling down riverside roads for years, and what we have found, is that, although most rivers can be pretty nice, maybe in different ways, some are not easily accessible and not inviting for swimming, paddling or just cooling down.
We have found that the French rivers are generally, more user friendly than some other Country rivers.


----------



## barryd

Unfortunately for you I now have me laptop back so here goes with some pics.

For goodness sake nobody start one on Lakes or Ill be here all night! 

Wild spot on the Tarn
[fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]994[/fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]

Rowing up the tarn to Viala de Tarn
[fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]1002[/fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]

Nutter going for the early bath on the Tarn
[fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]1010[/fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]

Pont D'Arc in the Ardeche
[fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]1018[/fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]

High Force in Teesdale near where I live
[fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]1026[/fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]

Low Force in Teesdale
[fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]1034[/fullalbumimg:d6a114683b]


----------



## JIMY

Parrett is pretty good at the moment


----------



## catzontour

We've cycled some of the canal du midi and it was lovely, can't for the life of me remember where we stayed tho. We've kayaked down a bit of the Lot, the Dordogne and the Dronne and rowed around a bit of Venice Vert.

Thanks for all the photos everyone, makes us want to get on the road RIGHT NOW!

Catz


----------



## metblue

*stopover*

I know it's not a river but the view from this stop above the Adriatic on the road to Porec a few miles south of Rijeka was a brilliant stopping place.


----------



## cronkle

Interesting that nobody has mentioned the Loire. I was expecting it to have a number of fans on here.


----------



## barryd

cronkle said:


> Interesting that nobody has mentioned the Loire. I was expecting it to have a number of fans on here.


Im not keen on the Loire. When we first went in 2009 I was expecting deep sweeping valleys and an interesting river but its a bit flat and dull IMO.


----------



## catzontour

cronkle said:


> Interesting that nobody has mentioned the Loire. I was expecting it to have a number of fans on here.


Some French friends of ours put us right off when they told us the Loire is full of thousands of dead bodies from the Vendee wars 8O


----------



## alexblack13

Odemira.. national park area. Beja / Alentajo region of Portugal..

Wonderful..

AB13


----------



## Cazzie

Have to agree with Barry about the Loire. We find it much mor interesting nearer to its source. Stayed at the aire at St.Victor sur Loire last year which was very picturesque. 
We also love the river Rance at Dinan. The walk from Lehon into the port at Dinan is one of our favourites. You can also cycle for miles along the towpath in the direction of Rennes.
Cazzie


----------



## gaspode

It's hard to choose a favourite river, certainly France has the best selection in my opinion.

We like the Dordogne, Lot, Tarn, Loire, Cher, Indre, Rhone and lots of others, even the Seine in places, but the one I'd single out is probably the Vezere. One of the most interesting river valleys in France and picturesque too.

I'd tell you my favourite spot on the river but I'd get my knuckles rapped for spreading the word too widely - wouldn't I Mike? 8)


----------



## cronkle

gaspode said:


> It's hard to choose a favourite river, certainly France has the best selection in my opinion.
> 
> We like the Dordogne, Lot, Tarn, Loire, Cher, Indre, Rhone and lots of others, even the Seine in places, but the one I'd single out is probably the Vezere. One of the most interesting river valleys in France and picturesque too.
> 
> I'd tell you my favourite spot on the river but I'd get my knuckles rapped for spreading the word too widely - wouldn't I Mike? 8)


Would that be a place where the local shopkeeper is tiddled by 10:30 in the morning?


----------



## 113016

We also spend a few days or more, every year sitting alongside the Vezere


----------



## gaspode

cronkle said:


> [Would that be a place where the local shopkeeper is tiddled by 10:30 in the morning?


I think you're on the right lines there Mike. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd

gaspode said:


> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Would that be a place where the local shopkeeper is tiddled by 10:30 in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're on the right lines there Mike. :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Its not St Leon Sur Vezere is it?

Stunning place. (If thats where your on about)


----------



## christine1310

We have followed the Canal du Midi, the Rhone - lots of aires nearby and good walking routes. The Guardina river which is part of the border between Spain and Portugal. Alqueva dam area Portugal/Spain border - park at Monsaraz for a great view.


----------



## cronkle

barryd said:


> gaspode said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cronkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Would that be a place where the local shopkeeper is tiddled by 10:30 in the morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're on the right lines there Mike. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not St Leon Sur Vezere is it?
> 
> Stunning place. (If thats where your on about)
Click to expand...

Is the local shopkeeper there partial to a drop as well Barry? 8O 8) :lol:


----------



## gaspode

barryd said:


> Its not St Leon Sur Vezere is it?
> 
> Stunning place. (If thats where your on about)


You may say that but I couldn't possibly comment Barry. 8)

Was the shopkeeper inebriated at breakfast time when you were there too?


----------



## veevee

No one mentioned two of the eastern France rivers, the Saone and the Doubs. 

The Doubs starts in/near Switzerland and runs into the Saone, they are chalk and cheese in character. Doubs changes character from German-esque to French style.

The Saone in the middle and lower reaches is gentle and pastoral, a bit like a large/very large version of the stretch of the Stour between Dedham Mill and Flatford (Constable type landscape). The upper reaches are prettier than the French part of the Mosel.

Second the mention of French canals, in particular those in Burgundy.

ps: great thread this


----------



## barryd

Just remembered! The Rhine Falls in Switzerland.

Spectacular and well worth a visit plus you can stay in the grassy car park overnight for a few Euros.

Just downstream from the falls is a lovely area by a bridge where the kids had a bungee line connected to a surf board. The current was that fast you could surf against it on the board.

I went for a swim but its not for the faint hearted as I was 100 yards down the river faster than I could have run.

We also stayed on the Rhine after the Mosel south of Koblenz but whilst it was interesting its a very noisy river if your stopping over. Trains and river and road traffic all the time.


----------



## alexblack13

Hi Guys,

We started on the Rhine last year but the floods changed all of our plans. We stopped over on higher ground and used the trains etc to visit the towns. Bacarach is fantastic but was cut off road wise. St goar was the same except the entire town center was under water.

Just awful.. After a day or two the cross river ferry into Rudisheim re opened and we sailed over but the campsites this time were cut off by flood water so it was back up the hill. 

Great night on the drosselgasse though. Fab food and Beer in the Beer garden of Hotel Lindenwert....... Taxi !!! :wink: Great town!

Good visit and important to go spend some dosh there. The businesses needed the money.

AB13


----------



## sprokit

And if you want a slow, lazy drive across Germany (and beyond) - the Danube - marvellous.

Surprised no-one mentioned it......

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## cronkle

sprokit said:


> And if you want a slow, lazy drive across Germany (and beyond) - the Danube - marvellous.
> 
> Surprised no-one mentioned it......
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


Thanks Keith. It's one of our trips planned for this year.


----------



## alexblack13

Same here.

I have a health problem to get sorted out 1st though ... ;-(

AB13


----------



## Gretchibald

Haven't been that many places but another vote for the Vezere , anywhere on that river is beautiful. Like Limueuil where the Vezere joins the Dordogne . Spoilt for choice of Aires and Municipals but if you want to treat yourself for a couple of days I can recommend the Le Paradis campsite just outside St Leon , tropical plants &flowers ,palm tress , tall bamboo and banana plants in abundance make each pitch almost private. Canoe dock. Usual great pool, restuarant and outside bar area with good evening entertainment. Well worth a Camping Cheque.
Also within walking distance to La Roque Saint-Christophe, many other places worth a visit nearby.


----------



## bellabee

sprokit said:


> And if you want a slow, lazy drive across Germany (and beyond) - the Danube - marvellous.
> 
> Surprised no-one mentioned it......
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)


I've been thinking about doing the Danube, too. Which route did you take, and how long did it take you, Keith?

Chris


----------



## sprokit

bellabee said:


> sprokit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want a slow, lazy drive across Germany (and beyond) - the Danube - marvellous.
> 
> Surprised no-one mentioned it......
> 
> Keith (Sprokit)
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about doing the Danube, too. Which route did you take, and how long did it take you, Keith?
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Hi Chris

We came out of the Czech Republic (having stayed at various places on another lovely river - the Vlatava) to Passau then followed the Danube westwards through Regensburg, Ingolstadt and Ulm, plus various places in between.

We then dropped off to visit Bad Waldsee (pick up some bits for the van) and the Bodensee.

From there we headed to Titisee and the Black Forest, before following another river, the Rhein, via Karlsruhe all the way up to Koblenz, where we stayed on the most horrendously expensive camping site at the Deutches Eck (€68.70 for two nights!!!), where the Rhein and the Mosel come together, before heading for Aachen on our homeward journey.

In total we were away for 2 months, but the section on the Danube took us roughly a fortnight.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## peejay

barryd said:


> Just remembered! The Rhine Falls in Switzerland.
> 
> Spectacular and well worth a visit plus you can stay in the grassy car park overnight for a few Euros.
> 
> Just downstream from the falls is a lovely area by a bridge where the kids had a bungee line connected to a surf board. The current was that fast you could surf against it on the board.
> 
> I went for a swim but its not for the faint hearted as I was 100 yards down the river faster than I could have run.


Just checked on CC-Infos Barry, its now CHf 18 for 24hrs 8O

Only cost us CHf 5 in 2007.

Pete.


----------



## bellabee

Thanks, Keith. We love Germany. I think we'll probably do at least a part of the Danube this summer. Ideally I'd like to go as far as Budapest, but we haven't got the time. Think we'll miss out the Deutsches Eck campsite, though! 
Chris


----------



## barryd

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered! The Rhine Falls in Switzerland.
> 
> Spectacular and well worth a visit plus you can stay in the grassy car park overnight for a few Euros.
> 
> Just downstream from the falls is a lovely area by a bridge where the kids had a bungee line connected to a surf board. The current was that fast you could surf against it on the board.
> 
> I went for a swim but its not for the faint hearted as I was 100 yards down the river faster than I could have run.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked on CC-Infos Barry, its now CHf 18 for 24hrs 8O
> 
> Only cost us CHf 5 in 2007.
> 
> Pete.
Click to expand...

Wow. It was 2009 when we went and Im sure we paid €3. Cheek!

Dont remember there being anything else. Town was a bit of a dump and the parking is handy for the falls.


----------



## barryd

We had our own mini Rhine falls in Richmond today. The Swale was running at a good pelt and is supposed to be the fastest running river in England.

I wanted to take the little yellow dinghy down it but Mrs D said it would ruin her Saturday evening if I ended up in Casualty. (again)






We even have our own Aire in Richmond apparently!


----------



## cronkle

barryd said:


> We had our own mini Rhine falls in Richmond today. The Swale was running at a good pelt and is supposed to be the fastest running river in England.
> 
> I wanted to take the little yellow dinghy down it but Mrs D said it would ruin her Saturday evening if I ended up in Casualty. (again)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We even have our own Aire in Richmond apparently!


Ooh Barry. I get a screen saying 'If the owner of this video has granted you access, please log in' from that link.

It says it's private.

Nice picture of the car park though


----------



## veevee

bellabee said:


> Thanks, Keith. We love Germany. I think we'll probably do at least a part of the Danube this summer. Ideally I'd like to go as far as Budapest, but we haven't got the time. Think we'll miss out the Deutsches Eck campsite, though!
> Chris


Don't think there are many campsites around Europe with that sort of unrivalled location, so maybe sometimes it's worth the extra?


----------



## barryd

Blooming YOUTUB!

Try it again






Its not very interesting.


----------



## drcotts

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just remembered! The Rhine Falls in Switzerland.
> 
> Spectacular and well worth a visit plus you can stay in the grassy car park overnight for a few Euros.
> 
> Just downstream from the falls is a lovely area by a bridge where the kids had a bungee line connected to a surf board. The current was that fast you could surf against it on the board.
> 
> I went for a swim but its not for the faint hearted as I was 100 yards down the river faster than I could have run.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked on CC-Infos Barry, its now CHf 18 for 24hrs 8O
> 
> Only cost us CHf 5 in 2007.
> 
> Pete.
Click to expand...

It is much more expensive now pete
Last year it was 8eu just to park a few hrs to visit the falls but it is spectaliar

Phill


----------

